# What to expect in Paramedic School



## Marcus Howard (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am an EMT-B and I will be starting paramedic school late January. I would like to know from some of y'alls experience what should I expect going into paramedic school/what advice would you give me. Any answer will be helpful.

Regards,

Marcus Howard


----------



## jonathan carreto (Dec 7, 2014)

Im 1/4 of the way done in my program, my program is 12 months not including internship or remediation.  All i can say is commit to studying. Study study study. Dont be scared to ask questions even if u feel like its a dumb one still ask so you understand. Alot of information is gonna get thrown at you, it may even seem like a new language. Just take your time and put your all in it. How much experience  do you have as an EMTB? And what program r u going through?


----------



## Marcus Howard (Dec 7, 2014)

I have no experience in the field due to the fact that I'm 19, and the three companies that I've interviewed with wanted older candidates; however, I finished my EMT training within the past 8 months so it is still fresh on my mind. 
I am going through a community college program and the course is 12 months (I believe).


----------



## jonathan carreto (Dec 7, 2014)

Just know your already behind due to the fact u have 0 experience. I dont mean to bust your bubble or anything but its true. I worked on an ift box for a year for medic schook. So i myself had no als experience  with a medic and i find that those guys coning from an als box are More head. But dont be discouraged you just have to study more and put more time in. Ill never forget what one of my buddys told me about this. Some of thee best medic he knew never had any als expierance going into medic schook. So keep your head and be the best medic you can be


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 7, 2014)

He said he's only 19. I think it's pretty standard to be looking for experience in your first EMS job at that age. I wouldn't consider him behind at all.


----------



## jonathan carreto (Dec 7, 2014)

And im 20. Reality check man. It is what it is. Im going through it right now. Even as an all BLS guy. But he shouldn't worry cause his knowledge will even out over time throught school


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2014)

You're quite the brash individual, aren't you?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 7, 2014)

You're not going to impress anyone by bragging about your extensive BLS IFT experience at age 20. I'm glad you've had a job and have been able to learn something from it, but it's not a problem that Marcus Howard hasn't yet.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 7, 2014)

In reply to the OP: 

Paramedic school is manageable and you will do fine if you focus. Understand what your personal study needs and habits are going in, and don't let yourself fall behind in basic concepts early. Keep up with the information as it's presented to you and all should be fine.


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 7, 2014)

Experienced EMT Basics tend to be worse in Paramedic school based on what I've heard and how it went with my class. EMTs don't do any of the skills that people tend to fail at in Medic, they often pick up bad habits, and they think that their Basic experience means they don't have to study and work as hard. That's how it went with my class. We had one EMT who never shut up about "working the road" who couldn't even pass the intubation station to get cleared for clinicals(yes, im talking about intubating manniquins).

People who do well tend to be people who do well in school and are smart(go figure), regardless of experience level. If you did well in college A&P and math and science classes, you should be able to do well in Medic school providing you aren't a total spaz under pressure.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2014)

Medic school is what you make of it. Some people will find it hard while others will find it easy. 

We have guys in my program who have never worked on an ALS 911 unit who are having no issues. We also have guys who have worked on 911 ALS who are having a hard time. It's going to depend on the individual. 

The only thing I will say is that since you have no experience when it comes to your internship time you may have a hard time because you are not used to how operate in a 911 setting.


----------



## jonathan carreto (Dec 7, 2014)

I am by no means bragging.. Im simply implying that its in fact possible to make it through medic school without ALS experience. That is while your young. Smh but Marcus ignore chaz and his remark to me trying to impress you (that's just pathetic) And take my opinion for what it is. And be open minded. Im not saying it's a problem cause its not. It's do able and you can do it! Shoot for the stars! And be a kickass medic!!  btw really dial in on patho (= super important to understand. good luck bud


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2014)

jonathan carreto said:


> I am by no means bragging.. Im simply implying that its in fact possible to make it through medic school without ALS experience. That is while your young. Smh but Marcus ignore chaz and his remark to me trying to impress you (that's just pathetic) And take my opinion for what it is. And be open minded. Im not saying it's a problem cause its not. It's do able and you can do it! Shoot for the stars! And be a kickass medic!!  btw really dial in on patho (= super important to understand. good luck bud


You may need to look up the word bragging in the dictionary (assuming you can do that since you're 20) and then take a reality check. The way you posted that comment made it seem to everyone that you are bragging. 

If this is going to turn into a d*** measuring contest then make sure you bring the yard stick because it's about to real


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2014)

I think this may be a case of "listen to people who actually have some experience..." 

Paramedic school is a very different experience for everyone. My program had EMTs with minimal experience do quite well and more "salty" EMTs struggled. But that's not a hard and fast rule. Everyone learns differently, and some  great students couldn't put it together in the practicals, while those who struggled with pharm or cardiology shined in the field. (One very academically string student simply could not manage a megacode. Failed out.)

I will tell you that the majority of medic students fail the very simple med math tests along with cardiology and patho material. Don't let this stuff be your undoing. Practice med math if it's an issue. Use flashcards or study groups to master the other subjects. 

Also, don't forget to find some decompression time. Medic school is a time suck, but not unmanageable. Balance is the key. 

And a last point, I worked with Chaz, he's a very smart, capable medic and doesn't need to post stuff on a message board to make himself look good to medic students.


----------



## jonathan carreto (Dec 7, 2014)

Apologies if I sounded arrogant. Not my intent. Just giving my opinion on the matter. I hope this helped. I was just informing chaz that I'm young as well in medic school, with minimal experience and that I felt behead in some areas compared to the 3 or 4 yr AMR guy's in my class. That's all. Whether it helps you or not. That's what I feel in medic school. But im not letting that get in my way. Im gonna be the best I could be. So that's just me. Everyone is different. Heck none experienced Emts do better in medic school apparently haha


----------



## Marcus Howard (Dec 7, 2014)

Folks,

I do appreciate y'all's feedback. Thankfully, I have done well in AandP classes as well as math science classes. Another benefit is (although they are quite different) I work at a resort as a waterpark supervisor/first responder so I will say that my communication skills with patients are quite good. I know that a different environment will be the real test, but again I appreciate your comments.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 8, 2014)

Marcus-
Ok first off, let me say this, Kiss your Wife, Girlfriend, Boyfriend, Husband, Mom, Dad, Family, and Friends good bye.  Until you get done and get that magical P behind your name, you wont have much of a social life.  The fact that your 20 Sucks, because most of us in my class would go to the local watering whole and study together.   I made some good friends from my class.  Your classmates will become your new social group.  Review A and P prior to starting, and I know a lot of people will say open the text books and start reading and studying before the course actually starts.  I say be careful doing that, most medic programs have a system in place that works to teach you the information in a way that you have a higher chance in retaining it.  once class starts TAKE NOTES.  Study those notes, do the readings that your instructor says, and for cardiology, do your EKG workbooks.


----------

